# Liking?



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

What does it mean when a rat licks you, i mean i've had rats before, but none of them ever licked me, and now, my little Coffee, licks me everytime I try to pick her up. Little help?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Either you have yummy food residue on your hands, or your ratty likes you. 

My girl Acid, licks my fingers like crazy when I giver her scritchins in her favorite spot.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

All 12 of my ratlets are kissers  Some more than others, but they all give me licks and kisses. Emma, my 3-month old girl from my foster litter, the most. She licks my legs, arms, hands, face... I adore her


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My girls are big lickers as well. I've always taken it as a complement .


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bastian is a HUUGE Licker. He will lick my hand like crazy when I hold him even if he is shaking from being nervous (I think he has anxiety problems as he always seems high strung and we are working on the socialisation thing) but yeah that's ALL he does, it's not just occasional. Even when I put my hand in the cage lick lick lick lick lick.

Odin licks occasionally, and Joshu licked and you could tell they were special kisses D: He gave me a few on the face before he passed on.

So yeah I've never had a rat that didn't lick


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Our eldest has licked on occasion, but our youngest (2 1/2 months) is the licker. Usually, she does it after we have finished finger wrestling with her - or rather, when she's had enough she'll start grooming our hands as a way of submitting.

If she's not grooming you, it could be that she just likes the salt - same way as dogs do.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my boys dont lick as much as my lil girl did but they are big lickers


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

ok, thanks guys, I just wasn't sure!


----------

